# My Protein order problem



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone had any problems with My Protein orders? Usual find them to be quite efficient but placed and oder Wednesday and expected delivery Friday but nothing arived. Nothing Saturday or today either. Order still shows as "processing" on my account. Have e-mailed them this morning but no response. Bit peeved as i left it late ordering and am almost out of protein powder.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

This seem to be increasingly common thread atm mate


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Polrobly because of the price hike happening today everyone made a order so they may be unable to cope with the volume of orders made sO they may send of orders late this is just pure speculation doe

Made an order on Saturday so hope it gets here by Wednesday as m powder gonna run out tommorow


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Mark W H said:


> Anyone had any problems with My Protein orders? Usual find them to be quite efficient but placed and oder Wednesday and expected delivery Friday but nothing arived. Nothing Saturday or today either. Order still shows as "processing" on my account. Have e-mailed them this morning but no response. Bit peeved as i left it late ordering and am almost out of protein powder.


Hi Mark, sorry to hear about this. Sounds like one of the items may have been out of stock when you ordered as that is the most common reason for a delayed dispatch? If you emailed this morning, you should get a response within 24 hours. If you need a speedy answer, try 0845 094 9889.

Thanks

MP


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

got same problem with London supplements aka Elite Supplements.


----------



## terrys999 (Apr 29, 2011)

Mark w h

I have the same problem. I ordered wed morn still waiting myprotein informed us of a delay of a couple of days due to moving warehouses ect

Its now sunday order still in progress doesnt look like i will get it until wednesday , thats a week

I have been ordering from them every month since they started up

I think this will be my last orderwith them

bulk powders seem a good alternative


----------



## BulkPowders (Mar 27, 2010)

terrys999 said:


> bulk powders seem a good alternative


Thanks Terry, I'm sure you won;t be disappointed with our products, prices or service!


----------



## GiantSquid (May 30, 2012)

I can confirm that their support and reaction time is awfull. I placed my order on 9. of May and the order is still in process. I sent them 3 or 4 mails and got 2 replies after two or three days, asking me for my info that they could easily get from the order number I gave them. Now that I sent them all informations they asked - still no response after 6 days :/ I'm really dissapointed in this is probably my first and last time that I order from them. Really unprofessional.

Btw anybody know if I can cancel payment made with Paypal?


----------

